# Gaming laptop



## seamon (Sep 20, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR ) Rs. 1 lakh

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen(preferred more)

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Any company as long as it is not apple.
b. Dislike:APPLE(passionate hater of apple products).

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Playing hardcore games like Crysis 3, Metro: Last Light, COD:Ghosts(when it comes out), Assassin's Creed IV.
Java programming and web browsing.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1920x1080. Glossy or matte, both are fine.


6) Anything else you would like to say?
You see I already own a Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (old one with FHD Screen and GT 650m). My father's company is giving us money to buy another laptop. The scheme will probably start from next month and can wait till the end of the year. I want a laptop that can perform better than my current one. I can wait till December, if better laptops(or for discounts) will be released around that time.


----------



## technick89 (Sep 20, 2013)

45k
lenovo z500


40-55k
sony  vaio  fit 14/15


55k
asus  vivobook  s550


50/60/80k
hp envy 15/15t


good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 20, 2013)

the only other laptop in that budget is the y510p which is just a update to the y500.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2013)

Lenovo y500 or y510p.
wait for 2-3 weeks more as OEMs will release laptops with intel 4th gen proccys.


----------



## seamon (Sep 21, 2013)

technick89 said:


> 45k
> lenovo z500
> 
> 
> ...



HP envy 15t has GT 740m which is not as good as GT 650m. I wanted at least GTX 660m =/


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 21, 2013)

Wait............ n buy in december


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Wait............ n buy in december



+1 to this


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2013)

I found this
Qosmio X70
Any idea whether this will or will not come to India and when?
If it comes to India then what will be it's price, will it simply be a dollar to rupee conversion.
How can I get it imported?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ That's a great laptop but many such laptops are not released in India by companies, even if they are released, they are highly priced.............

For example: When Y500 was first launched here, I bought it for 64.5k whereas the same model was available for $900 in US (that time converted rate was 54k only)


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 7, 2013)

Qosmio X70 has got heating problem..


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2013)

I was considering the alienware 14 and asus g750jx.(with budget extension)
What is the street price of asus one?any idea?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

@apporx 120K for the Asus one, Alien-ware not recommended.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 23, 2013)

Wait till december... best u can get now is Y510p which will not be so much of an upgrade than ur current laptop


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2013)

Only 1 month left and I am excited (budget increased). Will the Alienware 14 fit within this budget? Will it perform better than Y510p or my current Y500? Any new gaming laptops coming out?


----------



## i72600k (Nov 25, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/176878-xenom-x157-gaming-laptop-review.html

Please refer this thread, you can go with custom built laptops which are true VFM!

Or you can wait for this one

*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-leap-moti...touch/p/itmdqjxhgc8a5dyz?pid=COMDQJXHGHD2FGGM,

seems good and possibly will blow out ideapad y510p because of better processor. I like it's design which is similar to one I own, the completely aluminium built laptop has excellent fit and finish!


----------



## seamon (Nov 26, 2013)

The y510p has a slightly better processor than the hp one you linked me to. The 4GB of memory for the GPU is pretty much pointless because I don't plan to connect the laptop to any monitors. Moreover it has dd3 memory which is slower than y510p's gddr5. I can't get a custom Laptop built because apparently there is a condition of 4 year warranty or something.
PS: I have a Lenovo r61 too which was free.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 26, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Or you can wait for this one
> 
> HP Envy Leap Motion Touchsmart SE 17-J102TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph/ Touch) Rs. 0.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy Leap Motion Touchsmart SE 17-J102TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph/ Touch) Glass Fiber With Si,
> 
> seems good and possibly will blow out ideapad y510p because of better processor. I like it's design which is similar to one I own, the completely aluminium built laptop has excellent fit and finish!



A 4GB DDR3 GT750M?? I don't think 4GB VRAM would be much of an improvement over 2GB, that too DDR5..... A GTX760M 2GB version would have been a better choice.... Anyways its pricing is crucial... I think it would be 85k or so.... 

I think it still can't out perform Y510p..... Both are having approx same specs....  (also Y510p has 4th gen i7 @ 2.4GHz & GT755M, if you don't know)


----------



## seamon (Nov 26, 2013)

The only good thing about the hp is the large screen and touch. Isn't the extra 2GB of vram only useful when connecting external monitors?? Y510p has the better processor. Thoughts about Alienware 14??


----------



## i72600k (Nov 26, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> A 4GB DDR3 GT750M?? I don't think 4GB VRAM would be much of an improvement over 2GB, that too DDR5..... A GTX760M 2GB version would have been a better choice.... Anyways its pricing is crucial... I think it would be 85k or so....
> 
> I think it still can't out perform Y510p..... Both are having approx same specs....  (also Y510p has 4th gen i7 @ 2.4GHz & GT755M, if you don't know)


I didn't see that y510p had 4th gen proccy. Yes, then y510p is unbeatable!


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 26, 2013)

i72600k said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/176878-xenom-x157-gaming-laptop-review.html
> 
> Please refer this thread, you can go with custom built laptops which are true VFM!



if op is in India, he ain't getting any custom made laptop like this one anyway. within 1L go for y510p eyes closed like blind bat in the morning. raise 20K more, go for Asus G750


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2013)

custom laptops in India is still a dream for many.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 26, 2013)

1st, check this out Welcome To Azom 
2nd, If you can, try and get a laptop from the US or someplace. My friend just got a ASUS G series (dont know the model number) laptop from US with i7 4th gen, 24 GB RAM(he needs that for simulation softwares), 512GB SSDs in RAID 0 + 2 TB 7200rpm HDD, AAAAAND a GTX780M, all for 125k total

PS : Got this quote from Azom about a month ago

Hi,

1 order of EXIGO system.

Order details:

The configuration of the system is following:

Memory - Crucial 8 GB DDR3 Memory
Storage - Seagate 500GB 7200RPM 2.5
CPU - Intel i7-3612QM 2.1 GHZ Quad-Core CPU
GPU - Nvidia Geforce Mobility 670MX 3GB
Display Unit - 15.6 LED Full HD Display Panel
Keyboard - Custom Backlit Keyboard

price – 76,100/- plus taxes


----------



## i72600k (Nov 26, 2013)

Don't ever try to import a laptop, you may end up paying huge sum of custom duty taxes. As others said, go with y510p!


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 26, 2013)

Why would you pay customs if someone brings it for you?? Dont follow the herd blindly.....
Sure Y510p is a great laptop, but for the same price you can get better laptop with more effort put into researching your options


----------



## seamon (Nov 26, 2013)

I already have the y500 so the y510p is pretty much pointless. I can't import because there is a condition than it must have 4 years warranty( didn't know about this one until recently). So....thoughts about the Alienware? Where can I get G750JX for 1,20,000 in Delhi/Dehradun? The lowest I got was 1,40,000.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe its not the place to say it, but if you already have a Y500 (didnt see your siggy), then you can have a decent gaming experience for the road already. My question is, why not go for a desktop then?


----------



## i72600k (Nov 27, 2013)

4 years warranty will be given to you as in case with few of my friends working in same organisation as your dad's have got with certain shops. Don't worry much about that because shopkeepers will give it as an offer for people to buy from their shop. If you are not able to find such shops, then you have to go with the laptops which have by default 4 year warranty like the HP model on my sig (great laptop though!)


----------



## seamon (Nov 27, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Maybe its not the place to say it, but if you already have a Y500 (didnt see your siggy), then you can have a decent gaming experience for the road already. My question is, why not go for a desktop then?



Need to buy a laptop, can't buy a desktop(see first post).
Mind answering my other questions? Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright I am buying next week.
Where to find a G750JX in India @120k, cheapest I got was 130k+taxes.
Otherwise I have to go with Alienware 14 if someone offers me a discount.
Worst case scenario Lenovo Y510p.
Azom has been ruled out by the compnay.T_T


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2013)

seamon said:


> Alright I am buying next week.
> Where to find a G750JX in India @120k, cheapest I got was 130k+taxes.
> Otherwise I have to go with Alienware 14 if someone offers me a discount.
> Worst case scenario Lenovo Y510p.
> Azom has been ruled out by the compnay.T_T



Costs about 1650 USD ~= 1,03,950 INR. you can ask someone returning from USA to carry it for you. No duties, customs will be added. If you want to import it, it'll cost about 1.4 lakhs including taxes and customs. (from ishopinternational).

Amazon.com: ASUS G750JX-DB71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories


----------



## seamon (Dec 12, 2013)

Importing is out of question. I will need 4 years warranty.


----------

